# Confirm Enkei RPF1 18x8.5 fitment for '11 335d



## MrBonus (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm getting ready to order a set of RPF1s (18x8.5, listed offset is +40) from Tire Rack and want to confirm they'll fit a '11 335d with Sport Package. I will be mounting 235/40/18 Alpin PA2 snow tires on them.

Will I need any additional hardware such as hubcentric rings or spacers?

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

MrBonus said:


> I'm getting ready to order a set of RPF1s (18x8.5, listed offset is +40) from Tire Rack and want to confirm they'll fit a '11 335d with Sport Package. I will be mounting 235/40/18 Alpin PA2 snow tires on them.
> 
> Will I need any additional hardware such as hubcentric rings or spacers?
> 
> Thanks.


The RPF1 in this fitment is already hubcentric and does not require spacers either, so this is a simple direct fitment.

235/40R18 should also work with no problem front and rear. Looks like a good setup! You may want to consider the Dunlop Winter Sport 3D tires for better snow and ice traction.

Please remember to reference the forum using the instructions in my signature so that the forum will get credit for the sale. :thumbup:

Winter http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/winter/index.jsp


----------



## MrBonus (Jun 26, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> The RPF1 in this fitment is already hubcentric and does not require spacers either, so this is a simple direct fitment.
> 
> 235/40R18 should also work with no problem front and rear. Looks like a good setup! You may want to consider the Dunlop Winter Sport 3D tires for better snow and ice traction.
> 
> ...


I was planning on making sure you got your credit, Gary. Thanks for the swift reply. I'll be using the Alpins as a friend at a local dealership was able to source me a set that was barely used for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## MrBonus (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks, Gary. They look pretty damn good for an affordable winter wheel!


----------

